# Named outlet zeigt keinen Inhalt



## Quaneu (16. Nov 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe zwei outlets, das "primary" zeigt z.b. eine Tabelle an, in dieser gibt es Links, um mehr Informationen abzurufen. Diese sollen dann im zweiten outlet "right" angezeigt werden. Doch leider bleibt das zweite outlet immer leer. Im Browser bekomme ich aber auch keine Fehler.

Hier der Code:

[CODE lang="java" title="Routs"]export const appRoutes: Routes = [
  { path: '', redirectTo: '/containers', pathMatch: 'full' },
  {
    path: 'containers', component: ContainersComponent, children: [
      { path: 'container/:id', outlet: 'right', component: ContainerDetailsComponent }
    ]
  }
];[/CODE]

[CODE lang="html" title="Link"]<a [routerLink]="[{outlets: {right: ['container', container.id]}}]">...</a>[/CODE]

[CODE lang="html" title="Outlets"] <main class="content">
   <div id="left">
     <router-outlet></router-outlet>
   </div>
   <div id="right">
     <router-outlet name="right"></router-outlet>
   </div>
 </main>[/CODE]


[CODE lang="html" title="ContainerDetails Html"]<p>Hallo Welt</p>[/CODE]

Wenn ich was an der Route ändere, zeigt mir der Browser auch Fehler an, daher denke ich, dass er die Route auflösen kann, aber ich verstehe nicht warum er nichts anzeigt. Sieht jemand meinen Fehler?

Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank
Quaneu


----------

